# Cutting board



## David Van Asperen (Jan 16, 2017)

what is the best glue to use?


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2017)

I use Titebond II. I've never had a glue joint fail. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm with Tony, titebond I I is a great glue with an almost invisible glue line. Titebond III is waterproof but your customers should not be letting their boards sit in water anyway. It is darker in color so it would also be a better choice for darker woods like walnut. The main reason I like TB III is because it has a longer open time, gives you more time to spread glue and get it clamped up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 16, 2017)

Just found out this board will be used for cleaning fish ,so nothing fancy just servicable


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 16, 2017)

I like Titebond III.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Just found out this board will be used for cleaning fish ,so nothing fancy just servicable


Might use the TB III just because they will probably be rinsing the board with water a lot, I know I do when I clean fish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks all TB III it is

Reactions: Like 3


----------

